
Hackers Weigh In: 8 Big Things to Do with a Mini Server - kqr2
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=hackers-weigh-in-mini-server
======
iigs
It's a neat little device but it would be so much more useful if it had GPIOs.
A 1.2ghz Arduino-alike running Linux would be really cool.

~~~
streety
There is <http://beagleboard.org/>

It might be closer to what you had in mind.

